# Open to Offas Ride



## pubrunner (24 Jun 2012)

I've decided to tentatively organise a ride from Trefonen - a few miles West of Oswestry in Shropshire. Start will be about 50 yards from Offa's Dyke and will criss-cross the dyke (& the lesser-known Wat's Dyke) a number of times.

I'm looking at it being on a Saturday in August or early September - *11th*, 18th, 25th August, or 1st September. Please let me know preferred dates - so that I can arrange the weather. Suggestions only from those likely to attend. Meet 10 am - my house (Free parking ). The nearest railway station is Gobowen - 6 or 7 miles away.

Start time will be to suit attendees, but I'd imagine that it would be 10 - 10.30 am (ish).

The route will be about *45 miles* (Max.) and will be scenic; there will be a cafe stop and at least one pub stop.

I'd be very pleased to see anyone who can make it; I'd especially like to extend a warm invite (genuinely) to my old chums SRW, User482 & Dell !. It would be great if they turned up. Perhaps Patrick will attend  - since it ain't far from Llangollen.

If required, riders can stay over the night before or the night after the ride - so no feeble excuses that the ride might be too far away for you. Sadly, I don't live in a pub anymore, but we've room to put up a few people - sofa beds and one spare room. I might even put a tent up in the back garden - feel free to bring your own tent, yurt or campervan.

After the ride, there will be plenty of cake (home-made by Mrs Pub) etc. back at my place; oh yes, if you turn up early on the day, I'll even give you a good breakfast.

Importantly, I've an ample supply of booze available for afterwards and there is a home-brew pub just 200 yards away from my house.

The ride will be in an area of the country that is usually overlooked; most tourists tend to rush up the A5 on the way to Snowdonia. There will be a few hills - but nothing to worry about; the roads are well-surfaced and will be quiet.

Hopefully, someone (please) will turn up !


----------



## Banjo (25 Jun 2012)

I can see this being an event that will become the stuff of Legends passed down through future generations of cc ers. I definitely will do my best to be there even if it means driving up and back same day. The 11th looks the most favourable for me but unfortunately I can't be defiunite about it but fingers and everything crossed.


----------



## pubrunner (25 Jun 2012)

Banjo said:


> The* 11th* looks the most favourable for me but unfortunately I can't be defiunite about it but fingers and everything crossed.


 
Okay, *11th August* it is.


----------



## pubrunner (25 Jun 2012)

Banjo said:


> I definitely will do my best to be there even if it means driving up and back same day. .


 
Oh yes, if need be, I've 3 or 4 bikes than could be loaned out for the day, if required; I've also got a tandem - it'd do rather nicely, for yourself and LD.


----------



## pubrunner (25 Jun 2012)

Banjo said:


> I definitely will do my best to be there even if it means driving up and back same day. .


 
Oh yes, if need be, I've 3 or 4 bikes than could be loaned out for the day, if required; I've also got a tandem - it'd do rather nicely, for yourself and LD.


----------



## Crackle (25 Jun 2012)

I'd be up for this. I think the 11th is OK for me, might be the only date that isn't but such is life. 60 miles eh. Might actually have to do some prior cycling this time. And no hills of significance you say, this coming from a bloke who casually climbed up a 25% hill after having denied he was cycling fit before we set off, right!


----------



## ColinJ (25 Jun 2012)

Crackle said:


> And no hills of significance you say, this coming from a bloke who casually climbed up a 25% hill after having denied he was cycling fit before we set off, right!


Ha ha - pubrunner did exactly the same on my Settle forum ride last year!


----------



## pubrunner (25 Jun 2012)

Crackle said:


> I'd be up for this.


 
If it helps, I'll ensure that there is Carrot Cake . . . . . . . or do you now have a taste for Bara Brith ?


----------



## pubrunner (25 Jun 2012)

ColinJ said:


> . . . . . . . on my Settle forum ride last year!


 
Is there going to be a Settle ride this year ???

Why not venture down this way ? (And bring some of the guys with you)


----------



## ColinJ (25 Jun 2012)

pubrunner said:


> Is there going to be a Settle ride this year ???
> 
> Why not venture down this way ? (And bring some of the guys with you)


I think that Settle rerun will have to wait until next year, or at the very least until late summer. I wasn't fit enough for it in 2011 and I am worse this year. Who knows though - perhaps the rain will go away and I will suddenly regain my long-lost mojo? Two months of solid riding would sort me out but my attitude really isn't right at the moment.

Your ride sounds great but unless someone up here volunteers to drive us down for the day, I won't be able to make it. My travel budget for the year was used up on my recent Midlands trip.

Anyway - I hope you get a good day for it!

Oh - I might organise a 100 km ride from Hebden Bridge in July, in case you are interested. Details in a separate thread nearer the time.


----------



## BrumJim (25 Jun 2012)

Tempted, but I'll have to wait with regards to availability. Also have to check for Olympic tickets. I think that we might be watching the athletics on 11th August.


----------



## Crackle (25 Jun 2012)

pubrunner said:


> If it helps, I'll ensure that there is Carrot Cake . . . . . . . or do you now have a taste for Bara Brith ?


 
Carrott cake always helps but so does Bara Brith.


----------



## pubrunner (25 Jun 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Oh - I might organise a 100 km ride from Hebden Bridge in July, *in case you are interested*. Details in a separate thread nearer the time.


 
Yes, let me know about it . . . . . . . . perhaps I'll be able to persuade some of the guys to come up to Yorkshire with me.


----------



## theclaud (25 Jun 2012)

I might be able to do this, or at least some of it. I will get busy on the logistics...


----------



## Crackle (25 Jun 2012)

theclaud said:


> I might be able to do this, or at least some of it. I will get busy on the logistics...


 
If it helps and I'm able to do this ride, still checking yet, if you can get to Chester or somewhere North of Oswestry, assuming trains here, I can pick you up on my way past. There's probably other permutations as well.


----------



## pubrunner (25 Jun 2012)

Crackle said:


> If it helps and I'm able to do this ride, still checking yet, if you can get to Chester or somewhere North of Oswestry, assuming trains here, I can pick you up on my way past. There's probably other permutations as well.


 
Gobowen Station is just 7 miles away and they have frequent trains from Shrewsbury/MidWales etc. If need be, I could probably give TC a lift from Welshpool, if that's any help.


----------



## theclaud (25 Jun 2012)

Thanks Gents. I'm house-sitting so it's a matter of sorting things with my holiday companions and suchlike, but I'll get back to you on your kind offers...


----------



## pubrunner (25 Jun 2012)

theclaud said:


> I might be able to do this, or at least some of it. I will get busy on the logistics...


 
If it helps, you could stay at my pad on the Friday night; I've already warned Mrs Pub & the kids that a crazy woman or two, may stay over. (You & TMN ??).

Stop faffing about and get yourself organised.

Oh yes, have a word with Dell - I could show him the delights of country living . . . . . . . and he could finish off my supplies of the chip 'fizz' that I'm trying to get rid of. You might also summon User482 & SRW from their lairs, I think SRW has relations in Shropshire.


----------



## lukesdad (25 Jun 2012)

I'll be riding up is it far ?


----------



## pubrunner (25 Jun 2012)

lukesdad said:


> I'll be riding up is it far ?


 
You wouldn't be daft enough to do that !

. . . would you ?


----------



## pubrunner (25 Jun 2012)

theclaud said:


> I might be able to do this, or at least some of it. I will get busy on the logistics...


 
Would an earlier start help ?

Say 9.00 - 9.30am ?


----------



## ColinJ (25 Jun 2012)

In my experience, once you start asking people what date and time they prefer, you end up creating a bigger problem than you started with! You get 3 dates and 4 start times, so you try and please the maximum number of people by settling for their preferences and then half of them don't turn up anyway!


----------



## lukesdad (25 Jun 2012)

pubrunner said:


> You wouldn't be daft enough to do that !
> 
> . . . would you ?


 Hope that bloody tandems' got a buffett on it


----------



## junglegusset (25 Jun 2012)

I might be up for this as its not to far away. What kind of speed do these Cycle Chat rides go at? 60 miles is a fair way for me, won't be able to average 20mph.


----------



## Doseone (25 Jun 2012)

Pubby I can't come I already don't have a free saturday in August. I would love to ride with you guys again, though.


----------



## lukesdad (25 Jun 2012)

Doseone said:


> Pubby I can't come I already don't have a free saturday in August. I would love to ride with you guys again, though.


 ...bloody excuses


----------



## Crackle (25 Jun 2012)

Doseone said:


> Pubby I can't come I already don't have a free saturday in August. I would love to ride with you guys again, though.


 
Wot, none in August. I don't know whether to admire such planning or be disturbed by such a regimen. I barely know what I'm doing in 5 minutes time.


----------



## lukesdad (25 Jun 2012)

junglegusset said:


> I might be up for this as its not to far away. What kind of speed do these Cycle Chat rides go at? 60 miles is a fair way for me, won't be able to average 20mph.


 They re not fast


----------



## Crackle (25 Jun 2012)

junglegusset said:


> I might be up for this as its not to far away. What kind of speed do these Cycle Chat rides go at? 60 miles is a fair way for me, won't be able to average 20mph.


 
I think the last one was about 12/14 average. Very much a social ride. I think I only reached 20mph as we approached the pub.


----------



## Doseone (25 Jun 2012)

Crackle said:


> Wot, none in August. I don't know whether to admire such planning or be disturbed by such a regimen. I barely know what I'm doing in 5 minutes time.


 
 Its not quite as organised as it sounds. I work saturdays normally (I took the day off to come on the Llandovery ride), so because we are away in August that's a couple of Saturdays taken already, which means I cant really take any others off and we already have plans for the bank holiday weekend. I wish it was a busy social life but it's not that exciting unfortunately!


----------



## Matthew_T (25 Jun 2012)

I am up for it. 10/10.30 would be best as i would have to travel down on the morning from Prestatyn. I will have to work out the availabilities of travel and fuel though.

EDIT: My travel arrangements will have to be sorted out closer to the time.


----------



## pubrunner (26 Jun 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> I am up for it. 10/10.30 would be best as i would have to travel down on the morning from Prestatyn. I will have to work out the availabilities of travel and fuel though.
> 
> EDIT: My travel arrangements will have to be sorted out closer to the time.


 
Hi Matt - it'd be good to see you !

It'll take you between 55 & 65 minutes to drive from Prestatyn; it's best (quickest) to come along the A55 to Chester and then the A483 towards Wrexham. It usually takes me 30-35 minutes (on a clear run) once I get on to the A483.


----------



## pubrunner (26 Jun 2012)

junglegusset said:


> I might be up for this as its not too far away.


 
Great - you've no excuses then ! 



junglegusset said:


> . . . 60 miles is a fair way for me.


 
It's a fair way for me too - I've not cycled that far, since last year



junglegusset said:


> . . . won't be able to average 20mph.


 
Nor will anyone else !


----------



## theclaud (26 Jun 2012)

pubrunner said:


> Stop faffing about and get yourself organised.


Cheeky sod. I will give it my full attention when I am not standing in a First Great Western buffet car with a can of duff beer and a dwindling battery...


----------



## lukesdad (26 Jun 2012)

theclaud said:


> Cheeky sod. I will give it my full attention when I am not standing in a First Great Western buffet car with a can of duff beer and a dwindling battery...


 TC cant give anything her full attention when she has beer in hand


----------



## Crackle (26 Jun 2012)

theclaud said:


> Cheeky sod. I will give it my full attention when I am not standing in a First Great Western buffet car with a can of duff beer and a dwindling battery...


Duff beer, that German Pilsner. I've read about that. Any good. Or do you mean duff beer?


----------



## theclaud (26 Jun 2012)

Just plain duff. As in Carlsberg duff. In another devastating blow for rail passengers, FGW has now stopped serving Guinness Original.


----------



## theclaud (26 Jun 2012)

1907000 said:


> Do they still do Tribute?



Yes. It's shite. No more shite than Carlsberg, obviously, but it irks me that it's obviously there to tick a spurious "ale" box.


----------



## pubrunner (27 Jun 2012)

For anyone considering this ride, the starting point is 40 minutes from Telford, 60 minutes from Stoke, 80 minutes from Macclesfield/Manchester/Llandudno.

Smeggers, this is your chance ! Perhaps Patrick will turn up and you'll be able to chat about 'what it means to be a Tory' .


----------



## BrumJim (27 Jun 2012)

theclaud said:


> Yes. It's shite. No more shite than Carlsberg, obviously, but it irks me that it's obviously there to tick a spurious "ale" box.


 
Could be worse. Could be Greene King IPA


----------



## pubrunner (30 Jun 2012)

**** UPDATE *** ***** UPDATE *** *** UPDATE ****
​ 
I've cut the route *down* to about *45* miles (Memory Map tells me that it is approx. *43* miles).

This might help those who may have to travel a fair way; more importantly, it'll give us more time in the pub. I'm looking at a cafe stop (early on) and perhaps two pub stops - depends on how the time goes.

This will be a similar distance to LD's Llandovery Ride - but without the Devil's Staircase and obviously much more scenic  .


----------



## pubrunner (30 Jun 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> I am up for it. 10/10.30 would be best
> 
> .


 
Anyone arriving early, can have a cooked breakfast  (or Continental  ) before we leave.



Matthew_T said:


> . . . i would have to travel down on the morning from Prestatyn.


 
There'll be some coming further than that !


----------



## Crackle (30 Jun 2012)

Barring the unexpected, I'm a definite. anyone who wants to come down from oop North I can certainly offer a lift. 3 extra bikes and 3 people can be accommodated. Not sure of my plans yet on Pubby's hospitality but I'm certain we can work something out.


----------



## theclaud (30 Jun 2012)

pubrunner said:


> this ride [...] is 40 minutes from Telford, 60 minutes from Stoke, 80 minutes from Llandudno.


 
I'm kinda thinking the marketing copy needs work... 

Re your target market, Pubbers - DZ and srw are a long way away, and User482 has a very young daughter, so I'd say they're all unlikelies. And you definitely won't get DZ and Patrick on the same ride, or at least not if you want them both to reach the end alive...


----------



## pubrunner (30 Jun 2012)

theclaud said:


> I'm kinda thinking the marketing copy needs work...


 
Feel free to improvise, improve . . . . . . . or just tell blatant lies . . . . . . . .anything, to get someone to turn up 



theclaud said:


> And you definitely won't get DZ and Patrick on the same ride, or at least *not if you want them both to reach the end alive*...


 
  

I don't think Patrick has ridden a bike for a while - primary school ? ; but you could work on my buddy Dell  Tell him he can bring Mrs Dell too - all in the (genuine) spirit of rapprochement - they could even 'kip over' - or whatever the Southern softies call it  .


----------



## pubrunner (30 Jun 2012)

Crackle said:


> Barring the unexpected, I'm a definite. *anyone who wants to come down from oop North* *I can certainly offer a lift. 3 extra bikes and 3 people can be accommodated*. .


 
That's a *very* generous offer indeed - hopefully, someone will respond !



Crackle said:


> Not sure of my plans yet on Pubby's hospitality but I'm certain we can work something out.


 
Get here early and I'll give you a large brekky; . . . . . . . I'll ensure that there should be something left, after Banjo & LD have finished  .


----------



## pubrunner (30 Jun 2012)

Doseone said:


> Pubby I can't come I already don't have a free saturday in August. I would love to ride with you guys again, though.


 
That's a shame; but hopefully, we'll get a ride in at some time - either up here or where you live.

Perhaps you'll consider organising something yourself ? . . . . . .


----------



## Matthew_T (30 Jun 2012)

Pubby, could you possibly put up the route you are planning? So we can get an idea of the hills and scenery.


----------



## lukesdad (30 Jun 2012)

An Idle waffle for brekky I take it ?


----------



## pubrunner (1 Jul 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> Pubby, could you possibly put up the route you are planning?


 
I've just about a route up on Cycle-Route.com; it has to be accepted first by the moderators before I can link it on here . . . unless you (or anyone else) knows of a faster way to plot a cycle route ?



Matthew_T said:


> . . . so we can get an idea of the pub.


 
First pub stop.


----------



## Matthew_T (1 Jul 2012)

pubrunner said:


> I've just about a route up on Cycle-Route.com; it has to be accepted first by the moderators before I can link it on here . . . unless you (or anyone else) knows of a faster way to plot a cycle route ?


bikely.com is a quick one. Either that or FetchEveryone.

You dont need them moderated on there.


----------



## pubrunner (2 Jul 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> bikely.com is a *quick* one.


 
Not for me it ain't; I've signed up and tried entering the route 3 times, each time I get the message . . .

_*"Your route could not be saved: You do not have permission to edit this route"*_

I've tried altering some of the parameters - saving the route as Private/Hidden/Public, but each time, I get the same message.

Hopefully, the moderators on Cycle-Route.com will soon allow the route to be on general view.


----------



## Matthew_T (2 Jul 2012)

pubrunner said:


> Not for me it ain't; I've signed up and tried entering the route 3 times, each time I get the message . . .
> 
> _*"Your route could not be saved: You do not have permission to edit this route"*_
> 
> ...


That may mean that you need to confirm your email address or that the mods at bikely.com have to approve your sign up.

No rush anyway. I am going on holiday on Saturday and my dad said that bringing me down on the 11th isnt really on his mind ATM.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Jul 2012)

*D'oh!*

I'm really slow - I've been looking on my OS maps for a village named _Open _to see where the ride is starting from ...


----------



## pubrunner (2 Jul 2012)

I've sorted it out at last My Ride

I tried embedding the route, but failed again - DOH!

Please note that the final distance is just under 45 miles. I did 3/4 of it in under 3 hours on saturday morning, just 'pootling' round.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Jul 2012)

It's a bit easier to see full-screen - here.


----------



## pubrunner (2 Jul 2012)

ColinJ said:


> It's a bit easier to see full-screen - here.


 
'Cheers' Colin, I couldn't work out how to do that !

If you'd like to come down with bromptonfb (Shaun) and Colly etc., you would be most welcome. 

As you can see, the ride is much flatter than your run from Settle.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Jul 2012)

pubrunner said:


> 'Cheers' Colin, I couldn't work out how to do that !


I just copy and paste the address shown in the browser address bar. I found that page by searching for 'pubrunner'!



pubrunner said:


> If you'd like to come down with bromptonfb (Shaun) and Colly etc., you would be most welcome.
> 
> As you can see, the ride is much flatter than your run from Settle.


It would be fun, but would be down to someone local volunteering to drive and having enough room for the people and the bikes!


----------



## pubrunner (2 Jul 2012)

User3094 said:


> Tempting, very tempting....


 
Approx. 70-75 minutes from Macclesfield . . . . . . . probably less than that, the way you drive. 



User3094 said:


> *I'll go* if DZ and Patrick do it on a tandem?


 


There'd be shed-loads who would want to see that !

My tandem is fettled and waiting for them. It is only a few years old and has a wide range of gears (+ a granny ring) - it'd suit them perfectly. Thing is though, they'd never agree who'd be at the front. 

I wonder if we should work on them - perhaps they'd do it for charity ?. IF they could both be persuaded to turn up, it'd be the talk of CC !


----------



## pubrunner (2 Jul 2012)

ColinJ said:


> It would be fun, but would be down to someone local volunteering to drive and having enough room for the people and the bikes!


 
Come down on the Friday & kip over - I'll be bunging up a 5-man tent just in case and we've also got a couple of sofa beds. There'll be plently of grub, before & after the ride; during the ride there'll be a cafe stop at about 6 miles and a couple of pub stops after that !

If the weather is half decent, I might even attempt a BBQ. I've plenty of weird & wonderful liqueurs that I could do with getting rid of  and there'll be beer of course !


----------



## theclaud (2 Jul 2012)

pubrunner said:


> There'd be shed-loads who would want to see that !
> 
> My tandem is fettled and waiting for them. It is only a few years old and has a wide range of gears (+ a granny ring) - it'd suit them perfectly. Thing is though, they'd never agree who'd be at the front.
> 
> *I wonder if we should work on them* - perhaps they'd do it for charity ?. IF they could both be persuaded to turn up, it'd be the talk of CC!


 
Stop wondering. We definitely shouldn't. And I think it's rubbish of Smeggers to wuss out of this ride by making his participation contingent upon something significantly less likely than hell freezing over. Besides, DZ has no idea of the meaning of the phrase "granny ring". He thinks it refers to a 23T sprocket.


----------



## pubrunner (2 Jul 2012)

theclaud said:


> I think it's rubbish of Smeggers to wuss out of this ride


 
Yes, especially when Smeggers can get to the ride more easily & quicker than the South Wales contingent.



theclaud said:


> . . . . . . . making his participation *contingent upon something significantly less likely than hell freezing over*.


 
*I like a challenge*  - do you think they might be persuaded if a petition is set up - requesting that they both attend ?  

Regarding hell freezing over, you know how Patrick & Dell would love to share a discussion on Global Warming.

Patrick & Dell on a tandem - would be a match made in . . . . . . .


----------



## ColinJ (2 Jul 2012)

pubrunner said:


> Come down on the Friday & kip over - I'll be bunging up a 5-man tent just in case and we've also got a couple of sofa beds. There'll be plently of grub, before & after the ride; during the ride there'll be a cafe stop at about 6 miles and a couple of pub stops after that !
> 
> If the weather is half decent, I might even attempt a BBQ. I've plenty of weird & wonderful liqueurs that I could do with getting rid of  and there'll be beer of course !


Alas, time and money constraints mean that any further events I take part in this year will have to be one-day and cheap! (Hence me choosing an inexpensive cafe for my Otley ride from Hebden Bridge on 15th July, which you are welcome to join us for if you fancy it.)


----------



## pubrunner (2 Jul 2012)

User13710 said:


> First cafe stop after 6 miles?? That's got to be a record.


 
It didn't seem any further than that, when we stopped on the Llandovery ride.


----------



## pubrunner (2 Jul 2012)

ColinJ said:


> . . . . . . . my Otley ride from Hebden Bridge on 15th July, which you are welcome to join us for if you fancy it.)


 
Too soon for me, but I'm potentially interested in rides that you might have in July, August & September. Especially if you can get some of those who did the Settle ride - great bunch. What's happened to PaulB ? I've not seen him post in quite a while; he was a very strong cyclist.


----------



## pubrunner (2 Jul 2012)

User3094 said:


> Can I follow you all and drive round handing out drinks bottles and sage advice?
> 
> After all, I have got a Skoda, slap a few stickers on it and we could REALLY confuse the locals?


 
Most of the locals here have Skodas . . . . . you don't think it is posh here do you ? - To someone who lives on the cusp of Prestbury & Wilmslow.

Since TC reckons Patrick & Dell would be a no-show, you'd be free to use my tandem yourself - saves you bringing a bike. I think Spire's free that weekend . . .


----------



## ColinJ (2 Jul 2012)

pubrunner said:


> What's happened to PaulB ? I've not seen him post in quite a while; he was a very strong cyclist.


Paul has made a reappearance on the forum recently. 

He is taking a sabbatical or maybe early retirement (depending on whether he decides to go back to work later) and is using the free time to go Munro-bagging!


----------



## al-fresco (3 Jul 2012)

junglegusset said:


> I might be up for this as its not to far away. What kind of speed do these Cycle Chat rides go at? 60 miles is a fair way for me, won't be able to average 20mph.


 
I will be wombling around at the back and would expect to average about 10 mph over this type of terrain. (Especially now that Pubbie has shortened the route by cutting out the easy bits!) You won't be left behind as I can go slower if the occasion demands it.


----------



## pubrunner (3 Jul 2012)

al-fresco said:


> I will be wombling around at the back and would expect to average about 10 mph *over this type of terrain*.


 
Ahem, could you please keep to the script - in line with my posting below :



pubrunner said:


> . . .. . . . There will be a *few* hills - but nothing to worry about . . . . . . .


 
There are some cracking bits of road on this route Al, I did most of the ride on Saturday morning; apart from a short climb in Tregeriog, it is pretty much downhill from Llanarmon to the turning for Bronygarth. Judging by the pace at the end of the Llandovery ride, I'll be the one hanging on the back.

There is a hill from Oswestry up to the Racecourse, but it's nothing nasty; I went that way in the car tonight - the descent from the top, down to the Trefonen road is really good - not too steep and almost exactly two miles . . . . . . . the others will need to be aware that there is a junction at the end though. 

Will you be on your fixie ?  (chortles)


----------



## lukesdad (4 Jul 2012)

Is the little red icon the start and finnish ?


----------



## pubrunner (4 Jul 2012)

lukesdad said:


> Is the little red icon the start and finnish ?


 
Indeed, it is !


----------



## lukesdad (4 Jul 2012)

.....cafe, 6 miles you say ? Dunno if I can last that long


----------



## Matthew_T (5 Jul 2012)

If you want to see some good scenery, then look at this route: http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/llangollen-route
28 miles in and you get this view of the horseshoe: https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=ll...=pNNgmnYEL8q0Vp4Sp5lIxQ&cbp=12,131.99,,0,13.3


----------



## pubrunner (5 Jul 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> If you want to see some good scenery, then look at this route: http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/llangollen-route
> 28 miles in and you get this view of the horseshoe: https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=llangollen&hl=en&ll=53.015816,-3.206635&spn=0.091704,0.220757&sll=53.800651,-4.064941&sspn=5.763873,14.128418&t=h&hnear=Llangollen, Denbighshire, United Kingdom&z=12&layer=c&cbll=53.015527,-3.207241&panoid=pNNgmnYEL8q0Vp4Sp5lIxQ&cbp=12,131.99,,0,13.3


 
Yeah, I know the Horseshoe Pass very well; but given the choice, I'd much prefer to cycle on 'my' route - it's at least as scenic (yes, really) and the roads will be *much* quieter. The Horseshoe Pass in August can get rather busy; it is a tried and tested route, but I thought I'd use roads that the other riders (excepting Al-Fresco) will almost certainly not have been on.

I know a (little-used) road not too far away, which is almost the same length as the Horseshoe Pass and slightly steeper and yes, better views. What is great about it, is the fact that it has no difficult bends and no cattle grids. I'd imagine a top rider would get close to 60mph on the descent . . . . . . . but I'm saving that for another ride.


----------



## Matthew_T (5 Jul 2012)

pubrunner said:


> Yeah, I know the Horseshoe Pass very well; but given the choice, I'd much prefer to cycle on 'my' route - it's at least as scenic (yes, really) and the roads will be *much* quieter. The Horseshoe Pass in August can get rather busy; it is a tried and tested route, but I thought I'd use roads that the other riders (excepting Al-Fresco) will almost certainly not have been on.
> 
> I know a (little-used) road not too far away, which is almost the same length as the Horseshoe Pass and slightly steeper and yes, better views. What is great about it, is the fact that it has no difficult bends and no cattle grids. I'd imagine a top rider would get close to 60mph on the descent . . . . . . . but I'm saving that for another ride.


I have used StreetView to have a look at some of the roads on your route and they do seem to be quiet. There is quite a nice view just at the start of the ride here: https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=os...a30VplOMouTy_Sg-er5Zjw&cbp=12,238.92,,0,10.78
IMHO there are probably going to be better ones but I havent got the patience to Street View the whole route.


----------



## pubrunner (5 Jul 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> IMHO there are probably going to be better ones but I havent got the patience to Street View the whole route.


 
Why not turn up on the day and see the whole route ? You'd be made most welcome !

The road goes through a (small) section of the Berwyns and is generally an area which is overlooked - most people 'whizz' up the A5 in a desperate dash for Snowdon or the sandy shores of the coast; they miss out on a glorious and very quiet piece of countryside. I'm pleased that it is almost entirely ignored - I like the solitude, but I'll make an exception just this once  and give some of you a guided tour  .


----------



## Matthew_T (5 Jul 2012)

pubrunner said:


> The road goes through a (small) section of the Berwyns and is generally an area which is overlooked - most people 'whizz' up the A5 in a desperate dash for Snowdon or the sandy shores of the coast; they miss out on a glorious and very quiet piece of countryside.


If you want to talk about people missing good scenery then there is no better example than this:
The B5429 from Rhuallt to Ruthin. People use the A525 which runs parellel with the roadjust for the speed. The road overlooks the whole Clwydian Valley right to the end at Ruthin. It is the most enjoyable 12 mile road in my area.


----------



## al-fresco (14 Jul 2012)

Right - I've been around this route 3 times now and Pubrunner has made a few minor changes. It's about 45 miles and 1,000 metres of ascent. At a very relaxed pace it would take about 4.15 hours riding time. Allowing for the cafe stop, pub lunch, photo opportunities and general gawking we reckon 6 hours all inclusive.

So far the definites are:

Pubrunner + 1
Al Fresco + 1

Who else?


----------



## colly (14 Jul 2012)

I've only just spotted this and I would be up for it but I am away on me hols just then.

Another time and I'll come along if I'm free.


----------



## pubrunner (17 Jul 2012)

colly said:


> I've only just spotted this and I would be up for it but I am away on me hols just then.


 
It'd be good to see you again, Colly.

Mind you, with the exception of Luke'sDad, you'd probably find us all rather slow.



colly said:


> Another time and I'll come along if I'm free.


 
That would be great . . . . . . . especially if you could bring ColinJ and some of the others with you  We can always put you up & give you loads to eat & drink - what's not to like ? (Sadly, this would be in a normal house, not a pub  ) .

I've got *another* really epic ride planned - something along the lines of one of Colin's; approx. 60 miles and plenty of climbs. The route takes in Lake Vyrnwy and the highest road in Wales. I've got to test it first though; just to make sure that I *can* do it  . I'll be looking at September (I'm told that the weather will be good then) or some time next year.

Good to hear from you, Colly ! (aka Fit b*st*rd  )


----------



## colly (17 Jul 2012)

pubrunner said:


> Mind you, with the exception of Luke'sDad, you'd probably find us all rather slow.


I'm not so sure about that.

I saw Colin on Sunday and he said he liked the idea of coming along. So if you do sort a ride out and I have reliable transport I can give Col a lift.


----------



## pubrunner (17 Jul 2012)

al-fresco said:


> Right - I've been around this route 3 times now and Pubrunner has made a few minor changes.* It's about 45 miles and 1,000 metres of ascent*. At a very relaxed pace it would take about 4.15 hours riding time.* Allowing for the cafe stop, pub lunch, photo opportunities and general gawking we reckon 6 hours all inclusive*.
> 
> So far the definites are:
> 
> ...


 
At the moment :

Pubrunner
Rob B
Al-Fresco
Ian D
Crackle
Lukesdad ?
Matthew_T ?
Banjo ?
TC ?
TMN ?
Junglegusset ?

Is anyone going to take up Crackle's generous offer ?



Crackle said:


> Barring the unexpected, I'm a definite.* anyone who wants to come down from oop North I can certainly offer a lift. 3 extra bikes and 3 people can be accommodated.* Not sure of my plans yet on Pubby's hospitality but I'm certain we can work something out.


----------



## theclaud (17 Jul 2012)

I need to retain question-mark status, Pubbers, as I will be winging it. I'll have other people on holiday with me and need to fit in any disappearing to go on rides with what they want to do...


----------



## pubrunner (17 Jul 2012)

theclaud said:


> I need to retain question-mark status, Pubbers


 
I have that effect on most women - when they're not lobbing bricks at me 



theclaud said:


> *I'll have other people on holiday with me* and need to fit in any disappearing to go on rides with what they want to do...


 
Why not bring 'em with you ?; I'm sure Dell can't wait to do one of my rides.


----------



## pubrunner (17 Jul 2012)

colly said:


> Another time and I'll come along if I'm free.


 
When I did the Settle ride, I met a great bunch of people; most of them were/are totally bonkers  , but really good company.

When I did the Hereford & Llandovery rides, I had much the same experience.

I couldn't help but reflect afterwards, that it would be great to have a ride which could incorporate *both* groups of nutters riders. Of course, Yorkshire and South Wales are quite a distance apart; but North Shropshire *might* be a good 'midway' point for a ride - what do you think ? Perhaps we could also pull in some members from North Wales, Cheshire, Lancashire & Brum.

I'm sure that it could be done !


----------



## lukesdad (17 Jul 2012)

yep count me in ill be on the overniter


----------



## pubrunner (17 Jul 2012)

lukesdad said:


> yep count me in


 
That's great !



lukesdad said:


> ill be on the overniter


 
The night before, or the night after ?

There'll be 'shed-loads' of food and drink - better bring Banjo


----------



## lukesdad (18 Jul 2012)

pubrunner said:


> That's great !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 erm both probably.


----------



## pubrunner (18 Jul 2012)

lukesdad said:


> erm both probably.


 
That's good !

In preparation, I've managed to up my mileage to 45 miles a week - all done in one go, mind.


----------



## lukesdad (18 Jul 2012)

Clip ons and rucsac at the ready, small matter of a round trip via nottingham and brighton first.


----------



## Matthew_T (21 Jul 2012)

I am still a maybe. My transport will be solved a few days before the actual ride. I am all prepared but just need to know if the fam are doing anything on that day.
I have just got home from France so we are all in the after-holiday state (ie tired). I am a likely/possible situation though.


----------



## pubrunner (21 Jul 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> I am still a maybe. My transport will be solved a few days before the actual ride. I am all prepared but just need to know if the fam are doing anything on that day.
> I have just got home from France so we are all in the after-holiday state (ie tired). I am a likely/possible situation though.


 
It'd be great if you could make it Matthew; I did the route today and had a cracking ride in glorious sunshine. I'll probably add a mile or two on to the route (it'll be pretty flat), just to show the start of the Wayfarer's Path.

For more on the Wayfarer's path :

http://walksfromthehand.wordpress.com/2011/08/22/llanarmon-the-wayfarers-llandrillo/

http://www.cyclingnorthwales.co.uk/pages/wayfarer.htm

An excellent description here, regarding the area which comprises a large section of our ride . . .

http://singletrackworld.com/trailguide/uk/wales/berwyn-mountains/

_*"Most people completely by-pass the area in a desperate dash for Snowdon or the sandy shores of the coast. Some may stop to visit the Dr Who museum at Llangollen but more often than not they completely miss the secretly shrouded heights of the shadowing Berwyns. For others, a day trip and an ice cream besides either Bala or Vyrnwy lakes affords a closer glimpse of these wild but friendly Celtic beasts. Thankfully though, this leaves the very core of the mountains relatively untouched, and charmingly unvisited. A trait that leads to the area being the least populated region in the whole of England and Wales, and one of the last true wilderness areas in the UK."*_

If you can make it, you'll have a great time; plus, you get to meet the likes of Crackle (inimitable wit), LukesDad, Banjo & Al-Fresco - great fellas, one & all !

**** Oh yes, sadly, I can no longer offer accomodation on the Friday night before the ride - I'm off to a birthday party; Saturday is fine, though ****


----------



## lukesdad (24 Jul 2012)

I rode up through Shropshire on the way to Manc. What's with all the union jacks everywhere ?


----------



## Matthew_T (25 Jul 2012)

It is looking unlikely that I will be able to come.

My dad just said that he doesnt have the money for the fuel and that it is a bit cruel on him to have to do over 4 hours of driving in a day just for me.

Sorry Pubby.


----------



## pubrunner (25 Jul 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> It is looking unlikely that I will be able to come.
> 
> My dad just said that he doesnt have the money for the fuel and that it is a bit cruel on him to have to do over 4 hours of driving in a day just for me.
> 
> Sorry Pubby.


 
Sorry to hear that, Matthew !

Shame no-one else from North Wales is interested  - you might have been able to cadge a lift.

Be aware that I'm possibly/probably organising another jaunt in September - approx. 60 miles, with a few hills bunged in !

Hopefully, we might see you then, or possibly at another ride.

All the Best !


----------



## Matthew_T (25 Jul 2012)

pubrunner said:


> Sorry to hear that, Matthew !
> 
> Shame no-one else from North Wales is interested  - you might have been able to cadge a lift.
> 
> ...


Sure, sorry about this time though. Next time maybe.


----------



## al-fresco (1 Aug 2012)

Unfortunately I took a tumble on Monday and separated my shoulder. I'm off to the fracture clinic this morning but I think I'm more of a 'doubtful' than a 'definite.'


----------



## pubrunner (1 Aug 2012)

al-fresco said:


> Unfortunately I took a tumble on Monday, *on my way home from the pub *and separated my shoulder. I'm off to the fracture clinic this morning but I think I'm more of a 'doubtful' than a 'definite.'


 
AAArgh !!!

How many times have I told you, drinking and cycling doesn't mix ! 

Where did you take the tumble ? I hope that they've put sand on the road, to clear up the blood  .

I bet you were on the fixie.


----------



## theclaud (1 Aug 2012)

pubrunner said:


> AAArgh !!!
> 
> How many times have I told you,* drinking and cycling doesn't mix !*
> 
> ...


 
F**k! Why didn't anyone tell me this before I became addicted to both?


----------



## lukesdad (2 Aug 2012)

Change of plan I shall be comming by car, getting ear ache at home for time away cycling. LM says I'm getting to old for it !


----------



## pubrunner (2 Aug 2012)

al-fresco said:


> Unfortunately I took a tumble on Monday *and separated my shoulder. I'm off to the fracture clinic this morning* but I think I'm more of a 'doubtful' than a 'definite.'


 
More importantly . . . . . . . how's the bike ?


----------



## rich p (2 Aug 2012)

lukesdad said:


> Change of plan I shall be comming by car, getting ear ache at home for time away cycling. LM says I'm getting to old for it !


 She has more sense than her husband


----------



## theclaud (2 Aug 2012)

rich p said:


> She has more sense than her husband


She has something in common with Mrs rich p , then...


----------



## theclaud (4 Aug 2012)

Pubbers, to save me going back through the thread, can you update us on the plan - meeting place, time, vague idea of the route etc, in case anything has changed? I'm hoping to make it but it will involve hopping on a train or two and, as mid-Wales doesn't really _do_ public transport and we appear to be starting in the middle of nowhere , my timing will need to be good. I'll be on my slowish bike.


----------



## pubrunner (4 Aug 2012)

theclaud said:


> can you update us on the plan - meeting place, time, vague idea of the route etc, in case anything has changed?


 
Meeting place = my shack - which is in Trefonen

Time = 10am (ish) on Saturday, 11th August

Route = Approx. 46.40 miles, a few hills { I think Al-fresco said 3,000ft climb) & a fast section in the middle . . . . . . . I went round on my on recently, and did it in 3 hours and 9 minutes, with no stops. There is nothing as testing as The Devil's Staircase.

Stops = tea & cake after just 6 miles, pub stop in Llanarmon DC.



theclaud said:


> . . . . . . . we appear to be starting in the middle of nowhere


----------



## Matthew_T (5 Aug 2012)

I am now back down as a maybe. My dad is trying to sort something so that the rest of the family can go somewhere whilst I am out with you lot. However, he now needs to find somewhere (like gardens or something that everyone would enjoy).


----------



## theclaud (5 Aug 2012)

pubrunner said:


> Meeting place = my shack - which is in Trefonen
> 
> Time = 10am (ish) on Saturday, 11th August
> 
> ...


 
Approx?


----------



## Matthew_T (5 Aug 2012)

theclaud said:


> Approx?


Haha, I thought this too. You cannot rely on one cycling speedo to get the exact distance that we are all going to cover though can you?


----------



## Cheshire Celt (5 Aug 2012)

What kind of pace you guys going to be riding at not long into this done a 30 miler this week in 2 hrs 7 mins but never rode with a group before can you post up a post code so I can see how far from me you are thanks Shaun


----------



## lukesdad (5 Aug 2012)

Cheshire Celt said:


> What kind of pace you guys going to be riding at not long into this done a 30 miler this week in 2 hrs 7 mins but never rode with a group before can you post up a post code so I can see how far from me you are thanks Shaun


You ll be fine and you ll just love riding with us lot


----------



## Cheshire Celt (5 Aug 2012)

lukesdad said:


> You ll be fine and you ll just love riding with us lot


Hmmm now I am worried lol


----------



## Crackle (5 Aug 2012)

theclaud said:


> Approx?


Don't forget, LD was 0.3 out on the last one. Pubby's upping the stakes a bit.


----------



## pubrunner (5 Aug 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> I am now back down as a maybe. My dad is trying to sort something so that the rest of the family can go somewhere whilst I am out with you lot. However, he now needs to find somewhere (like gardens or something that everyone would enjoy).


 
The first stop on the ride will be here :

http://www.canalcentral.co.uk/

They hire out (open seating) canoes for use on the very quiet adjoining canal - each canoe seats 3 or 4. The canal is in a very scenic region and the cost for this, is just £5 for half a day or £10 per day. That's £5/£10 *for the canoe* ! So for three people, it works out at just over £1.70 per head (for half a day) - by any standards, that is stonkingly good value ! The cafe doesn't even make any money on it - all funds raised go to the local canal trust.

If you could let me know what kind of thing they'd like to do and give me some idea of (approx.) ages & number of family, I'm sure that I could suggest something suitable.


----------



## Matthew_T (5 Aug 2012)

pubrunner said:


> The first stop on the ride will be here :
> 
> http://www.canalcentral.co.uk/
> 
> ...


That does look good! Three of them, parents in 40's brother is 16. However, he does have a young mind (Autistic) but is very tall (6ft1).

They were thinking more along the lines of visiting some picturesque gardens or going to a garden centre. I think canoeing is a bit extreme for them (they would sink the boat if you know what I mean).


----------



## pubrunner (5 Aug 2012)

Cheshire Celt said:


> What kind of pace you guys going to be riding at not long into this done a 30 miler this week in 2 hrs 7 mins but never rode with a group before can you post up a post code so I can see how far from me you are thanks Shaun


 
Hi Shaun,

You'd have no problems with the ride; I've been round solo (no stops) in a shade over 3 hours. On the day, I'm hoping to leave about 10am and arrive back at 4pm (ish). Obviously, we'll be having a few breaks - we stop at a cafe within the first 7 miles - probably some kind of a record, that !

If you can let me know where you live in Cheshire, I can tell you pretty accurately, how long it will take you to get here.


----------



## pubrunner (5 Aug 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> That does look good! Three of them, *parents in 40's*


 
Jeez, younger than me then 

You do know that we plan to stop at a pub; will you be old enough . . .



Matthew_T said:


> They were thinking more along the lines of visiting some picturesque gardens or going to a garden centre.


 
For picturesque gardens, the best place would have to be Powis Castle; it is about 15 miles down the road in Welshpool. The gardens there are really superb.

http://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/powis-castle/


----------



## pubrunner (6 Aug 2012)

lukesdad said:


> You ll be fine and you ll just love riding with us lot


 
. . . . . . . and so long as lukesdad doesn't snaffle all the cake !


----------



## pubrunner (6 Aug 2012)

al-fresco said:


> Unfortunately I took a tumble on Monday and separated my shoulder. I'm off to the fracture clinic this morning but I think I'm more of a 'doubtful' than a 'definite.'


 
How's the shoulder situation, Al ?


----------



## Matthew_T (6 Aug 2012)

pubrunner said:


> You do know that we plan to stop at a pub; will you be old enough . . .


Yes I will!


----------



## lukesdad (6 Aug 2012)

So how exactly do we find the rendezvous point, are you that infamous round your way, that we can ask anyone where pubbys gaff is?

I ll be comming up by car TC if you get stuck, not sure in which direction you are house sitting.


----------



## lukesdad (6 Aug 2012)

Oh ! I almost forgot Rich has had a cracking idea for a ' monument' in mid wales in october. More of this when I see yers all.


----------



## theclaud (6 Aug 2012)

lukesdad said:


> So how exactly do we find the rendezvous point, are you that infamous round your way, that we can ask anyone where pubbys gaff is?
> 
> I ll be comming up by car TC if you get stuck, not sure in which direction you are house sitting.


I'll be near Evenjobb! Which is just south of Knighton. I'd have guessed you'd go up the coast road? I do have a plan, which involves riding to the start from Shrewsbury...


----------



## al-fresco (6 Aug 2012)

pubrunner said:


> How's the shoulder situation, Al ?


 
Today I managed to apply deodorant to my left armpit using my left hand. I think mankind has just taken another small step up the evolutionary ladder... no realistic chance of being back on a bike by this weekend though.


----------



## pubrunner (6 Aug 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> Yes I will!


----------



## pubrunner (6 Aug 2012)

theclaud said:


> I'll be near Evenjobb! Which is just south of Knighton. *I'd have guessed you'd go up the coast road?* I do have a plan, which involves riding to the start from Shrewsbury...


 
The coast road would be a very slow way to get to Trefonen; far quicker to go up via Evenjobb.


----------



## Cheshire Celt (6 Aug 2012)

Ok I am in


----------



## pubrunner (6 Aug 2012)

Cheshire Celt said:


> Ok I am in


 
That's great ! See you on the day !


----------



## Cheshire Celt (6 Aug 2012)

Looking forward to it


----------



## lukesdad (6 Aug 2012)

theclaud said:


> I'll be near Evenjobb! Which is just south of Knighton. I'd have guessed you'd go up the coast road? I do have a plan, which involves riding to the start from Shrewsbury...


Im going Llandod, Newtown you re not much of a detour if you need the lift, let me know.


----------



## lukesdad (6 Aug 2012)

Weather looks promising for the weekend too, might need another pub stop .... bugger Im driving


----------



## Crackle (6 Aug 2012)

lukesdad said:


> Weather looks promising for the weekend too, might need another pub stop .... bugger Im driving


Aha! Now we know the real reason you ride to everything.


----------



## lukesdad (6 Aug 2012)

Crackle said:


> Aha! Now we know the real reason you ride to everything.


 
...is there any other ?


----------



## pubrunner (6 Aug 2012)

Crackle said:


> Aha! Now we know the real reason you ride to everything.


 
Yep, to ride off the cakes  .


----------



## pubrunner (6 Aug 2012)

lukesdad said:


> Im going Llandod, Newtown you re not much of a detour if you need the lift, let me know.


 
Is Banjo coming up too ?

Not seen him on this thread for a few weeks.


----------



## lukesdad (6 Aug 2012)

Havn t seen him for a bit, i think he is a bit busy at the mo.


----------



## pubrunner (7 Aug 2012)

Any late takers for this epic ride ?


----------



## theclaud (7 Aug 2012)

pubrunner said:


> Any late takers for this epic ride ?


 
Good idea! They could jump on an express train from Euston to Trefonen. Oh, wait...


----------



## al-fresco (7 Aug 2012)

Well there's:

06:23 London Euston Platform 4 Gobowen Platform 2 09:42 3h 19m
06:36 London Euston Platform 1 Gobowen Platform 1 09:55 3h 19m


----------



## Banjo (7 Aug 2012)

Still hoping to come but got lots on at the mo. Will probably drive up and back same day. Fingers crossed.


----------



## pubrunner (7 Aug 2012)

al-fresco said:


> Well there's:
> 
> 06:23 London Euston Platform 4 Gobowen Platform 2 09:42 3h 19m
> 06:36 London Euston Platform 1 Gobowen Platform 1 09:55 3h 19m


 
I notice that you haven't given a price  for the tickets - probably £££s , but I look forward to seeing Dell & SRW on my doorstep. I'll put the prosecco on to chill.

Well done Al !; TC makes a sardonic comment  and lo ! you prove that Trefonen *is* within the boundaries of civilisation . . . . . . . we actually have a train service  . Even if it is to Gobowen . . . which is about 5 miles away.  I believe that a direct Underground link to Trefonen, is due to be completed within the next 120 years.


----------



## pubrunner (7 Aug 2012)

Banjo said:


> Still hoping to come but got lots on at the mo. Will probably drive up and back same day. Fingers crossed.


 
It'd be great if you can make it, Banjo; but if you can't, there'll be other rides.


----------



## pubrunner (7 Aug 2012)

al-fresco said:


> . . .... no realistic chance of being back on a bike by this weekend though.


 
Are you up for coming round to mine after ? Or might we see you at The Hand ?


----------



## Cheshire Celt (7 Aug 2012)

Is there some where to park the car on sat don't know if the wife's gonna drop me off and pick me up yet .


----------



## pubrunner (7 Aug 2012)

Cheshire Celt said:


> Is there some where to park the car on sat don't know if the wife's gonna drop me off and pick me up yet .


 
You can park the car right by my house - it is a very quiet cul de sac. In the unlikely event that all the parking outside my house is in use, there is a (safe & free) car park at the bottom of Whitridge Way - right on the Village Green - it is possible to cycle from there to my house, in all of 10 seconds.


----------



## Cheshire Celt (7 Aug 2012)

10seconds think I'll call a taxi to save my legs


----------



## Matthew_T (8 Aug 2012)

Cheshire Celt said:


> 10seconds think I'll call a taxi to save my legs


Well we are having a pub stop every 6 miles to save our legs!


----------



## Crackle (8 Aug 2012)

Apologies Andy, I'm a probable late withdrawal from this. I say probable because I'm still trying to juggle some options but it's holiday season and various dates for things everyone was planning to do have changed. I've not even managed to get out on the bike or for a run the last few weeks. Better than being idle I suppose.


----------



## pubrunner (8 Aug 2012)

Crackle said:


> Apologies Andy, I'm a probable late withdrawal from this. I say probable because I'm still trying to juggle some options but it's holiday season and various dates for things everyone was planning to do have changed. I've not even managed to get out on the bike or for a run the last few weeks. Better than being idle I suppose.


 
  

No worries Crackle; if you do make it, that would be great. If you can't, I'll just have to send to you, your bit of cake in the post . . . if LD doesn't grab it first ! Or should I put it in the freezer  ?.

There will always be other rides . . . . . . .


----------



## Cheshire Celt (8 Aug 2012)

Hows the numbers looking for this ??


----------



## pubrunner (9 Aug 2012)

Cheshire Celt said:


> Hows the numbers looking for this ??


 
I'm not sure; I think that there'll be at least *7* riders - partly because I've roped in some non-Cyclechat friends.


----------



## theclaud (9 Aug 2012)

pubrunner said:


> I notice that you haven't given a price  for the tickets - probably £££s , but I look forward to seeing Dell & SRW on my doorstep. I'll put the prosecco on to chill.
> 
> Well done Al !; TC makes a sardonic comment  and lo ! you prove that *Trefonen is within the boundaries of civilisation . . .* . . . . we actually have a train service  . Even if it is to Gobowen . . . which is about 5 miles away.  I believe that a direct Underground link to Trefonen, is due to be completed within the next 120 years.


 
That remains to be seen, Pubbers! Although I admit 3hrs and 20 mins is not too shabby. DZ will be leading the Superspeedy to Harwich, as you would know if you weren't living in a field in the middle of nowhere .

What route would you recommend from Shrewsbury? I wouldn't mind avoiding any _really_ stupid hills, as there are probably enough of those on the ride anyway.


----------



## theclaud (9 Aug 2012)

Crackle said:


> Apologies Andy, I'm a probable late withdrawal from this. I say probable because I'm still trying to juggle some options but it's holiday season and various dates for things everyone was planning to do have changed. I've not even managed to get out on the bike or for a run the last few weeks. Better than being idle I suppose.


 
That's a shame, Tim. As for not getting out on the bike for a while, I'm not sure a rest for the legs isn't a bad strategy before this ride. The hills around Knighton and Presteigne are pretty much finishing me off this week already, and all I've really done is go to the pub and the shops...


----------



## rich p (9 Aug 2012)

theclaud said:


> That's a shame, Tim. As for not getting out on the bike for a while, I'm not sure a rest for the legs isn't a bad strategy before this ride. The hills around Knighton and Presteigne are pretty much finishing me off this week already, and all I've really done is go to the pub and the shops...


 
...and all I've really done is go to the pub and the off-licence...
Just corrected your typo TC


----------



## theclaud (9 Aug 2012)

rich p said:


> ...and all I've really done is go to the pub and the off-licence...
> Just corrected your typo TC


 
Well I don't need a lot else - I have eggs from the hens, veg in the garden, and venison and sausages in the freezer. But it's rubbish for offies round here, and none of the boozers open until 6pm, like back in your day. Luckily there's usually a farm around selling flagons of cider...


----------



## rich p (9 Aug 2012)

Sounds like a rural idyll Lidl...






p.s. I've used that one before.


----------



## theclaud (9 Aug 2012)

rich p said:


> Sounds like a rural idyll Lidl...
> 
> 
> *p.s. I've used that one before.*


 
I take that as read...


----------



## al-fresco (9 Aug 2012)

theclaud said:


> What route would you recommend from Shrewsbury? I wouldn't mind avoiding any _really_ stupid hills, as there are probably enough of those on the ride anyway.


 
Getting out of Shrewsbury is a pain - even NCR 81 (an otherwise glorious route) is unpleasant for the first 2 or 3 miles out of Shrewsbury. If I needed to do it I'd take NCR 81 from Shrewsbury through Montford Bridge, stay with it until Pentre and then head NW to Maesbury. At Maesbury I'd go to the cafe and wait until Pubbers et al arrived. (That way you wouldn't encounter any hills at all and you'd save yourself a 6 mile climb!)

A better option (IMO) is to hop on a train from Shrewsbury to Gobowen, (£6.50 - hourly service 40 or 42 mins past the hour, no reservations needed for cycles - just smile at the guard) take the 19 minute trip to Gobowen and ride up to the start from there.


----------



## theclaud (9 Aug 2012)

al-fresco said:


> Getting out of Shrewsbury is a pain - even NCR 81 (an otherwise glorious route) is unpleasant for the first 2 or 3 miles out of Shrewsbury. If I needed to do it I'd take NCR 81 from Shrewsbury through Montford Bridge, stay with it until Pentre and then head NW to Maesbury. At Maesbury I'd go to the cafe and wait until Pubbers et al arrived. (That way you wouldn't encounter any hills at all and you'd save yourself a 6 mile climb!)
> 
> A better option (IMO) is to hop on a train from Shrewsbury to Gobowen, (£6.50 - hourly service 40 or 42 mins past the hour, no reservations needed for cycles - just smile at the guard) take the 19 minute trip to Gobowen and ride up to the start from there.


 
Thanks Al. The timing of the train connections is nonsense though. In the time I'd be waiting for the Gobowen train, I could be almost there. I don't generally like bike paths and I'm happy riding on anything short of a motorway. Montford Bridge to Pentre looks wiggly - is there anything reason I can't take the A5 and the B4396 to save a bit of time? Cafe plan sounds like a winner though. There are only so many six-mile climbs one needs in a day...


----------



## pubrunner (9 Aug 2012)

theclaud said:


> What route would you recommend from Shrewsbury?


 
There are a couple of options available; but *I need to know what time the train arrives in Shrewsbury*.



theclaud said:


> I wouldn't mind avoiding any _really_ stupid hills, as there are probably enough of those on the ride anyway.


 
There are few hills between here and Shrewsbury


----------



## theclaud (9 Aug 2012)

pubrunner said:


> There are a couple of options available; but *I need to know what time the train arrives in Shrewsbury*.
> 
> There are few hills between here and Shrewsbury


 
Eight twenty-something. There seems to be at least one a fortnight .


----------



## pubrunner (9 Aug 2012)

theclaud said:


> . . . . . . is there anything reason I can't take the A5 and the B4396 to save a bit of time? Cafe plan sounds like a winner though.


 
I'm catching up on the postings now; I was just about to suggest the same as Al. However, if you do the A5 and then the B4396, you could easily meet us at the cafe.





theclaud said:


> . . . . . . There are only so many six-mile climbs one needs in a day...


 
Six mile climb ? Al's jesting . .


----------



## pubrunner (9 Aug 2012)

theclaud said:


> Eight twenty-something. There seems to be at least one a fortnight .


 
If it's as early as that, it would be easiest, if I picked you up from Shrewsbury Station; that way, we could be back at my place for 9am and I'd be back home in time to meet any early arrivals ( & you could have a nice brekkie). As an additional bonus, you wouldn't get to miss out on Al's infamous 6 mile climb  .

(If you really want to cycle to the cafe, you'd probably have to wait at least an hour before the group would turn up).


----------



## pubrunner (9 Aug 2012)

al-fresco said:


> *At Maesbury I'd go to the cafe* and wait until Pubbers et al arrived.


 
Will we be seeing you there, Al ?

Or, might you be able to make it to Llanarmon ?

At the end of the run, in Trefonen ?


----------



## theclaud (9 Aug 2012)

pubrunner said:


> If it's as early as that, it would be easiest, if I picked you up from Shrewsbury Station; that way, we could be back at my place for 9am and I'd be back home in time to meet any early arrivals ( & you could have a nice brekkie). As an additional bonus, you wouldn't get to miss out on Al's infamous 6 mile climb  .
> 
> (If you really want to cycle to the cafe, you'd probably have to wait at least an hour before the group would turn up).


 
I know this comes as a shock on this forum, but I actually quite like cycling . No need to drive anywhere, Pubbers, but thank you for the kind offer. If I'm wildly early at the Cafe I'll press on to Trefonen. I won't need another breakfast if we're going to have a cake stop first off - I'm eating massive breakfasts every day here to keep up with the hens...


----------



## pubrunner (10 Aug 2012)

Anyone require directions to the start ?


----------



## Cheshire Celt (10 Aug 2012)

Can I have the full address cheers


----------



## pubrunner (10 Aug 2012)

It'll be easy to spot where I live - My house will be the one with the bike on the front.

I'm looking forward to this ride . . . might be quite warm.


----------



## Cheshire Celt (10 Aug 2012)

Just a quick one can I get changed in and out of my cycle gear as its an hrs drive each way cheers


----------



## pubrunner (10 Aug 2012)

Cheshire Celt said:


> Just a quick one can I get changed in and out of my cycle gear ?


 
For anyone who wants a shower, there will be fresh towels & shower gel available . . . . . . . you'll have to bring your own change of clothes, though  .



Cheshire Celt said:


> . . . . . . . its an hrs drive each way cheers


 
That makes you, virtually a local.

Most of the others are coming further than that.


----------



## pubrunner (10 Aug 2012)

theclaud said:


> I know this comes as a shock on this forum, but I actually quite like cycling .
> 
> If I'm wildly early at the Cafe I'll press on to Trefonen....


 
Yes, you do that; I'm all for you tiring yourself out, before we start. That we, I might be able to keep up.


----------



## Cheshire Celt (10 Aug 2012)

Ok thanks hope I'm not letting my self in for something here lol looking forward to it weather to be good too


----------



## Matthew_T (10 Aug 2012)

I am now definately coming. Got the bike carrier out for the car today and I sorted my slow puncture out today (although got a bit burnt). I might have an even slower puncture though (will find out tomorrow morning) but I have a brand new inner in my saddle bag which I might change tomorrow when I get there.


----------



## Cheshire Celt (10 Aug 2012)

Looking forward to this my first ride out in a group I'll try not to hold you guys up to much lol


----------



## pubrunner (10 Aug 2012)

Cheshire Celt said:


> Looking forward to this my first ride out in a group I'll try not to hold you guys up to much lol


 
You'll have no problems . . . it certainly ain't a race !

I've 3 or 4 non-CCers turning up - I know that them is a reasonable cyclist and that another is very reasonable    . They 'know' that it is a social ride. The others, I don't know about.

I'm allowing 6 hours to do 46 miles, so the pace can be fairly sedate. I did this ride a few weeks ago, I got to 10 miles far too quickly and felt it later. The first 10 miles or so, you'll find 'easy', but 'keep a lid on it' - your legs *will* thank you later on !  .

You and Matthew have made a great choice for a first CC ride - if all the riders that I'm expecting actually turn up, you'll have a very interesting & memorable time.  .


----------



## Cheshire Celt (10 Aug 2012)

Lol ok I'll let the cops know where Iam going I case I don't come back hahaha


----------



## Cheshire Celt (10 Aug 2012)

Round it up to 50 lol


----------



## pubrunner (10 Aug 2012)

Cheshire Celt said:


> *Lol ok I'll let the cops know where Iam going I case I don't come back hahaha*


 
Don't worry, *you will be safe*, but when we get to the cafe stop, repeat your comment !!!

. . . . . . you'll laugh even louder !!! Funniest comment in ages !


----------



## pubrunner (10 Aug 2012)

Cheshire Celt said:


> Round it up to 50 lol


 
You'll find it enough - there's a bit of a sting in the tail . . .


----------



## Cheshire Celt (10 Aug 2012)

pubrunner said:


> You'll find it enough - there's a bit of a sting in the tail . . .


Just remember I've got my hair to wash maybe another time Pmsl


----------



## Banjo (10 Aug 2012)

sorry but I cant make it tommorow. Hope it goes well and you all eat the county out of cake.


----------



## Crackle (10 Aug 2012)

I'm a definite no as well. Next time. I look forward to the pics and ride report. Don't let LD eat too much cake, he can't handle it. And remind him he's driving!


----------



## Matthew_T (10 Aug 2012)

Pubs, are you happy for me to bring my camera and I will post a post-ride vid up on here later? On the day, if someone doesnt want me to do it, then I wont (please the crowd).


----------



## Cheshire Celt (10 Aug 2012)

I'm ok with some pics


----------



## theclaud (10 Aug 2012)

pubrunner said:


> Yes, you do that; I'm all for you tiring yourself out, before we start. That we, I might be able to keep up.


 
Ha. I'm going to be slow on this one, because a) I've got the SLOW bike - mudguards n everything - and b) I've got no legs left after living in mid-Wales for nearly a week. These hills are taking the piss. Yesterday I made the mistake of taking a Sustrans route out of Knighton. It's so inaccessible up there that a Bond villain has clearly set up shop, confident that no-one will ever get near enough to check it out - the front is an asteroid research observatory. Yeah right.


----------



## theclaud (10 Aug 2012)

User13710 said:


> Good grief - TC has had enough of hills alert! So, it's so high where you are, you have SNOW??


 
Let's just say I don't go anywhere without the dog...


----------



## Doseone (10 Aug 2012)

theclaud said:


> It's so inaccessible up there that a Bond villain has clearly set up shop, confident that no-one will ever get near enough to check it out - the front is an asteroid research observatory. Yeah right.


 
I love that place. Its our country's first line of defence if a near earth object decides to try and obliterate us and its like an extension on the back of a bungalow Fab views from up there though.

Have a great ride.


----------



## pubrunner (11 Aug 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> Pubs, are you happy for me to bring my camera and I will post a post-ride vid up on here later? On the day, if someone doesnt want me to do it, then I wont (please the crowd).


 
It is 1.30 am, I've just got in from the pub . . . 

Feel free to bring a camera - I'll be taking two.

Post-ride vid - of what ? Or do you mean that you are taking a video whilst enroute ?


----------



## lukesdad (11 Aug 2012)

Unfortunately Ive not been well overnight, so will not be attending today. have a good ride and save me a bit of cake till next time.


----------



## Cheshire Celt (11 Aug 2012)

God there dropping like files get well soon


----------



## pubrunner (11 Aug 2012)

lukesdad said:


> Unfortunately Ive not been well overnight, so will not be attending today. have a good ride and save me a bit of cake till next time.


 
Sorry to hear that, LD . Never mind, I'll see you on the next one . . . . . . .



lukesdad said:


> Oh ! I almost forgot Rich has had a cracking idea for a ' monument' in mid wales in october. *More of this when I see yers all.*


 
I'd like details of this . . .


----------



## pubrunner (11 Aug 2012)

Cheshire Celt said:


> God there dropping like files get well soon


 
Down to 7 riders now . . . . . . . but there are still two hours to go before we start .


----------



## pubrunner (11 Aug 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> Pubs, are you happy for me to bring my camera and I will post a post-ride vid up on here later? On the day, if someone doesnt want me to do it, then I wont (please the crowd).


 
Pics are fine !


----------



## Cheshire Celt (11 Aug 2012)

Just leaving now


----------



## Cheshire Celt (11 Aug 2012)

Thanks to ever one today for making me feel very welcome I had my eyes opened today but I stuck with it longest and hardest ride for me so far 46 miles


----------



## theclaud (11 Aug 2012)

Cheshire Celt said:


> Thanks to ever one today for making me feel very welcome I had my eyes opened today but I stuck with it longest and hardest ride for me so far 46 miles


 
Nice to meet you, Shaun. Likewise Matthew, Mick the Quick (worra legend - he's beaten Tommy Simpson and Beryl Burton has stayed at his house!), Rob and Dennis. And thanks Pubbers for a nice route. If a trifle hilly and with lots of lying about hills! TMN would have killed you. The descent from the pub was a winner, but I was feeling the uphills in the heat, what with the tired mid-Welsh legs this week and the sub-optimal bike. Great cafe and nice boozer - but if I'd started on the beers it would have all gone tits up. Literally. The ride back to Shrewsbury was fine but there was a bit of a headwind, and by the time I was near the end of the last leg home from Knighton - 2 x 2-mile climbs with a 2-mile descent in the middle - I was counting down the tenths-of-a-mile in my granniest gear. So a ton for the day for me, and only 30 of it on the flat. Actually it was about 99.7, but there was no way I was fannying around to round it up. All the animals in my care seem to have coped for the day without me, although the dogs did guilt-trip me for some extra treats. I've just remembered I am cycling to Brecon in the morning, and then on to either Swansea or Abergavenny. And I call this a holiday??? Sorry that LD, Banjo, Crax and co couldn't make it.


----------



## Cheshire Celt (11 Aug 2012)

Really nice to meet you to gods know what ou would be like on your good bike lol maybe a few beers next time


----------



## theclaud (11 Aug 2012)

Cheshire Celt said:


> Really nice to meet you to gods know what ou would be like on your good bike lol maybe a few beers next time


 
Bit of a swings n roundabouts thing with the bikes. Today's had wider and lower, but slightly odd, gearing, but it's heavier and equipped with irritations like mudguards, plus there's something about its geometry that just doesn't seem to like uphills. But I'd have been complaining about the hills whatever I was riding - Pubbers deserves some stick, I reckon.


----------



## Crackle (11 Aug 2012)

I had a feeling Pubbers wasn't quite telling the whole story about the hills. I lobbed it into bikehike and it said gulp when I pressed the elevation button. Sounds like you all did well. Kudos for riding there and back TC.


----------



## Cheshire Celt (11 Aug 2012)

Hi crackle just out of interest what was the hike I've only been bloody riding a few weeks he said it was flatish lol


----------



## Cheshire Celt (11 Aug 2012)

I've noticed he's not Been online think he's in hiding


----------



## theclaud (11 Aug 2012)

Crackle said:


> I had a feeling Pubbers wasn't quite telling the whole story about the hills. I lobbed it into bikehike and it said gulp when I pressed the elevation button. Sounds like you all did well. Kudos for riding there and back TC.


 
If there'd been a big taxi outside Knighton station, I would have been in it without hesitation. But what I have learnt this week is that Mid Wales is mostly closed, so you just sigh and back on the bike...


----------



## Crackle (11 Aug 2012)

Cheshire Celt said:


> Hi crackle just out of interest what was the hike I've only been bloody riding a few weeks he said it was flatish lol


It was something like 5500ft of climbing but a few bits looked slightly dodgy, so probably less.


----------



## Cheshire Celt (11 Aug 2012)

So fairly flat that Pmsl


----------



## Matthew_T (11 Aug 2012)

Only just got home. Went to Saisbury's on the way and grandparenst said they would take the family out to a new restaurant (service was terrible).

Thanks for the ride anyway. I really enjoyed it and look forward to the next one. I will be posting the video tomorrow as I have only just started to copy the files off my camera and I still have 12 minutes remaining, and then I need to copy them into the editting software.
Once again, thanks for the ride and the cake (I am high on sugar now). Coconut cake, coffee cake, and two doses of chocolate cake at the restaurant. I am certainly full. Going to have to do some calorie burning tomorrow!


----------



## pubrunner (11 Aug 2012)

theclaud said:


> Nice to meet you, Shaun. Likewise Matthew, Mick the Quick (worra legend - he's beaten Tommy Simpson and Beryl Burton has stayed at his house!), Rob and Dennis.


 
*Left to Right*

TC, Matthew, Cheshire Celt (Shaun), Rob, Dennis, Mick the Quick







*The first photo stop - Oswestry*

TC & Rob






*TC at the Pub*








theclaud said:


> TMN would have killed you.


 
I'm not sure about that - surely, it wasn't as hilly as the Llandovery ride ? I really don't think it was that bad - Al-Fresco reckoned it was barely 3,000ft of climb ! Perhaps it didn't seem too bad, 'cos I'm used to it.

I'm sure that you all loved the final (that's final as in final, final, final  ) climb out of Oswestry; Shaun showed his appreciation, with a few choice words . . . 



theclaud said:


> Sorry that LD, Banjo, Crax, Al-Fresco and co couldn't make it.


 
Indeed !  . . . . . . . (Wimps  )



theclaud said:


> . . . . . Mick the Quick (worra legend - he's beaten Tommy Simpson and Beryl Burton has stayed at his house!)


 
Mick the Quick has not long left my house; we ate more cake & some bacon butties - *that were intended for the entire group*  ( Di had bought *masses* of bacon) - Banjo & LD would have been proud of our efforts , but I'm rather thirsty now  .

I have to mention, TC; afterwards, Mick remarked that you are a 'proper cyclist' . . . . there can be no finer tribute - from a man who is almost certainly, the most accomplished cyclist ever to appear on any Cyclechat ride, at any time or indeed, to have posted on this forum.

In fact, he told me that he's really looking forward to the next one . . .

Oh yes, I was rather surprised at the cafe stop; there was another group of riders - they thought that we might be CTC & we thought the same about them; but they were members of some other Internet Cycling forum, of which I've never heard mention. Just who were they ???

I thought that Shaun & Matthew had cracking rides, given it was first time out for both of them. Matthew is a flyer; but then he should be, 'cos he's light & very young  . Considering that Shaun has only been riding a few weeks, he had a great ride - he need fear nothing, on any other CC ride. Shaun did demonstrate his wide vocabulary once or twice . . . 

Rob & Dennis did well, considering neither of them is 'doing much training' and Mick showed that class, really* is* permanent.

I felt particularly sorry for Al-Fresco - the (partial) architect of the ride; to come down with an injury before a local ride must have been most infuriating.

A big 'thank you' to all who did the ride; I had a cracking day & I hope that you did too ! 



lukesdad said:


> Oh ! I almost forgot Rich has had a cracking idea for a ' monument' in mid wales in october. *More of this when I see yers all.*


 
More details, please ! No hills, thanks  If it's a Saturday, I'll be there.


----------



## pubrunner (11 Aug 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> I will be posting the video tomorrow as I have only just started to copy the files off my camera and I still have 12 minutes remaining, and then I need to copy them into the editing software.


 
Mind that you cut out Shaun's 'language'.


----------



## theclaud (11 Aug 2012)

pubrunner said:


> Mind that you cut out Shaun's 'language'.


Yes. And cut out some of those f**king hills while you're at it...


----------



## theclaud (11 Aug 2012)

pubrunner said:


> I have to mention, TC; afterwards, Mick remarked that you are a 'proper cyclist' . . .


 
Not quite sure what this means, but I'm flattered anyway. I thought those other-forum guys were called i-cyclist, or somesuch, but I couldn't find them on the interweb.


----------



## pubrunner (11 Aug 2012)

theclaud said:


> Yes. And cut out some of those f**king hills while you're at it...


----------



## Matthew_T (12 Aug 2012)

pubrunner said:


> Mind that you cut out Shaun's 'language'.


Yes, I have some good (sorry Shaun) footage of him falling over. A few choice words were said then which I hope the camera didnt pick up.


----------



## Matthew_T (12 Aug 2012)

theclaud said:


> Not quite sure what this means, but I'm flattered anyway.


He was being sarcastic because you only had one pannier bag.


----------



## Matthew_T (12 Aug 2012)

pubrunner said:


> *Left to Right*
> 
> TC, Matthew, Cheshire Celt (Shaun), Rob, Dennis, Mick the Quick


Why do we all have the same knees?


----------



## al-fresco (12 Aug 2012)

Glad you all had a good time! On the question of ascent I did the route 3 times (see how much we love you?) with a Garmin 800. Each time the built-in barometer recorded the ascent in the region of 994 - 1,000 metres which is about 3,300 feet.


----------



## Cheshire Celt (12 Aug 2012)

I had a great time thank you to all surprised how good my legs feel this morning , Lesson one when your going up ahill you need to get some speed up before to try clip back in lol . As much as I hated Andy during parts of the ride he's nice guy lol . The favourite saying of the day there's only one more hill he should have a nose like Pinocchio .


----------



## Cheshire Celt (12 Aug 2012)

I won't be in much of the vids as I was at the back blowing out my arse hahha. . Being Scottish I will find some sort of revenge lol


----------



## Cheshire Celt (12 Aug 2012)

After a long hard ride theres only one way to chill out


----------



## Matthew_T (12 Aug 2012)

User13710 said:


> OK who's going to be first with the farting in the bath jokes


It looks like you have _trumped_ us all there.


----------



## Cheshire Celt (12 Aug 2012)

Hey ya young whippet where's the vid


----------



## Matthew_T (12 Aug 2012)

Cheshire Celt said:


> Hey ya young whippet where's the vid


Just saving it now. It will be up in about 45 mins because Youtube takes ages to upload.


----------



## Matthew_T (12 Aug 2012)

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xl5zlr_RYpE&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Cheshire Celt (12 Aug 2012)

Some one might not see 19 hahaha


----------



## pubrunner (12 Aug 2012)

Great video, Matthew !

I didn't realise, that Rob was actually crazy enough to cycle through the ford . I'd never have done it, 'cos it's quite deep . . . and it might not have done the bearings any good. I might have a go on a mountain bike, but never on a skinny-tired road bike.


----------



## pubrunner (12 Aug 2012)

Cheshire Celt said:


> Hey ya* young whippet* . . .


 
. . . . . . . A great forum name for Matthew !


----------



## Matthew_T (13 Aug 2012)

pubrunner said:


> I didn't realise, that Rob was actually crazy enough to cycle through the ford . I'd never have done it, 'cos it's quite deep . . . and it might not have done the bearings any good. I might have a go on a mountain bike, but never on a skinny-tired road bike.


I asked Rob if he had slim on his wheels after and he just said that his shoes were a bit wet now because it was deeper than he thought.


----------



## Cheshire Celt (13 Aug 2012)

Well I still went out and done 22 miles today so maybe it done me good lol


----------



## middleagecyclist (13 Aug 2012)

The vid is good and it looks like you all had a great time (apart from falling off. Ouch!). Sorry I couldn't join you but I was busy encouraging/escorting my daughter (6) cycling her first 2+ mile ride on her pink 'Glitter' bike. She did great 

Any idea when the next one is yet Pubrunner?


----------



## lukesdad (13 Aug 2012)

User13710 said:


> He and Mark Lukesdad can have a Pinocchio nose competition (you'll soon learn)


 
Ouch !


----------



## lukesdad (13 Aug 2012)

Seems you had a cracking day, sorry i couldn.t make it. great video mathew.


----------



## lukesdad (13 Aug 2012)

pubrunner said:


> *Left to Right*
> 
> TC, Matthew, Cheshire Celt (Shaun), Rob, Dennis, Mick the Quick
> 
> ...


 
Lot of cake on view there pubbers ! im drooling.

Get training details comming soon !


----------



## lukesdad (13 Aug 2012)

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/trans-cambrian-route-mid-october.108445/


----------



## pubrunner (16 Sep 2012)

middleagecyclist said:


> Any idea when the next one is yet Pubrunner?


 
OOps, forgot to reply to this !

The next ride that I organise, will be in May/June next year.

You might, however, be interested in this :

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/trans-cambrian-route-sat-20th-october.108445/

It starts about 50 miles down the road from me and should be a great ride !


----------



## ColinJ (16 Sep 2012)

It looks like you had fun!

I was following the lonnnnnnnnnnnnng build-up to the ride but then got ill and missed the fact that it had already taken place! 

I had a very similar clipless moment years back but fortunately it was not captured on camera. Unfortunately, it was witnessed at very close quarters by two attractive young women in an open-top sportscar right next to me who found it absolutely hilarious! (They didn't bother to ask if I was okay though ... )

I don't ride through fords any more after sliding on submerged moss-covered cobblestones in one which resulted in a wet and painful crash!


----------



## tribanjules (16 Sep 2012)

ColinJ said:


> It looks like you had fun!
> 
> I was following the lonnnnnnnnnnnnng build-up to the ride but then got ill and missed the fact that it had already taken place!
> 
> ...


 
just had a clipless moment - in front of 3 cars at lights by old rover factory :-/


----------



## tribanjules (18 Sep 2012)

make that 2 !

hit the deck harder this time - helmet and left knee taking full impact, but at least my bike isn't scratched !!


----------



## ColinJ (18 Sep 2012)

tribanjules said:


> make that 2 !
> 
> hit the deck harder this time - helmet and left knee taking full impact, but at least my bike isn't scratched !!


Ouch!

My clipless moment involved landing on a knee, and came a few days after a similar fall onto the other knee!


----------

